

HN comments bookmarklet: sort comments, marks new comments on reload... - sri
http://defcraft.blogspot.com/2009/09/hacker-news-bookmarklet.html

======
ars
Looks cool, but you should make it a greasemonkey script, so I don't have to
press it on every page.

Also, give the bookmarklet link on the page a better name than hn.js - to make
a bookmarklet, the easiest is to drag that link to your toolbar, but that
gives it a title of hn.js.

~~~
Zev
I like that its a bookmarklet and not a greasemonkey script: that means I can
use it as well in Safari.

Yes, there is CreamMonkey. However, CreamMonkey is an inputmanager. Which
means: A. it doesn't work in 64bit Safari and B. gets loaded into every
(32bit) app on the system. That's something that I don't want to deal with.

------
sri
Did this over the weekend. Hope it doesn't break things too badly!

------
profquail
Looks cool...the font is a bit hard to read though. Perhaps you could add a
bit of code in that checks the header link styles and uses those same
background and link colors for the little popup.

